# WinXP: versehentlich gelöschte Daten wiederherstellen?



## Neuk (18. Februar 2002)

Hab einen grossen Fehler gemacht!!! In meiner 5 jährigen Computerlaufbahn hab ich zum ersten Mal Daten gelöscht die ich jetzt brauche, leider hab ich auch kein Backup vorher gemacht ....

Kennt ihr ein gutes Undelete Programm, mit dem ich die Daten wiederherstellen kann.
Wäre sehr wichtig ....

Dank euch scho mal ...


----------



## Neuk (18. Februar 2002)

Hab mal ein Programm gefunden: Drive Rescue - Undelete and data recovery tool 

Funzt bisher ganz locker ...


----------

